
Show HN: Nate, an app to help you track your subscriptions - modstorm
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.natesaves.nate
======
modstorm
These past few months, me and a friend have teamed up as a developer and a
designer with the goal of building a subscription manager that does the basics
really well. That involves creating custom or popular subscriptions, sorting
your expenses and multi currency support. We have an upcoming roadmap of
features which includes detailed expense tracking and much more. The app is
free to download, however here are a couple of premium promo codes for those
that are interested.

\- YJS81D13CBB04K119HJ4QUC

\- 7R2PXRZK9MCQRQGU99SU5AB

\- MKEL4KW2XJL8RPZ540B31CN

\- ZX5ETSS05B458R52JB9XRQL

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

~~~
timvdalen
Looks really cool, the design is very well thought out!

I couldn't figure out what the premium options were or how to subscribe to
them, though. Is it possible I'm on a previous version (1.0)?

~~~
stckyfngrs
I figured it out. Premium features come when adding more than 3 subscriptions.
When the Google prompt comes up, there is an option to add a code. The premium
features, for now, are just adding more subscriptions. Hopefully, more to
come!

~~~
modstorm
That's right, and we definitely have several ideas in mind!

~~~
timvdalen
Ah, got it. Just as a point of feedback: I didn't realize the app required the
premium version to have more than 3 subscriptions.

For me, 'premium' signifies something extra, not a version of the app that
allows you to fully use the core functionality. The 'free' version right now
is more like a demo in that sense.

Having said that, the app really works well and the design is very nice as
well!

